# People want to come and look, but not buy, I say no.  Am I a jerk?



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 3, 2012)

I created my website and have had success with getting customers wanting to purchase chickens and eggs.  But, what I was not expecting is the number of people who contact me becasue they want to just come and look at my setup to see how I have my barns and chicken coops layed out, etc.  The first person, I said sure.  Spent 45 minutes showing him around.  He left and did not purchase anything.  Then before I knew, I had several more persons asking for the same thing.  I have had at least 3 other parties come and look around and purchase nothing.  I had a home-school mom contact me to bring her kids here as a field trip.  I said no.  I get at least one request a week.  Not only because of the time, but I don't really like a lot of people walking around my animals.  Bio-Security and all.  I had a female who lives in a near by city if she could come here every weekend to work / play with my animals.  I said no.

Am I being a jerk?


----------



## redtailgal (May 3, 2012)

Not at all.

I am the same way.  I usually tell folks that I am not insured to be a petting zoo.


----------



## daisychick (May 3, 2012)

Keep using the bio-security reason too.  I had to wait in the driveway to get my nubian doeling from the breeders because that was their policy.   No visitors in the barn area.     Or do like RTG  does too and tell them insurance won't let you allow visitors around the animals.  When I sell chicks or hens to people I meat them at the driveway with what they want and send them on their way.  There are a few that have to come back to the coop to pick what they want, but only if they are paying customers.   You are not being a jerk at all.


----------



## Lynn Esty (May 3, 2012)

I am very selective over who I let in my barn and around my animals. There are so many diseases that can be brought in on shoes, clothes, etc. And with the way things are going these days, you never know if they will come back some other time and you might have an animal missing. I like the idea about the insurance not covering others around the animals. Even though my animals are only valuable to me (most are rescues) I do value their well being and comfort in their own areas and would hate to have anything happen to them. And the animals we raise for food, I don't want them getting sick. I think you are being wise by saying no.


----------



## elevan (May 3, 2012)

Not being a jerk at all.

I too meet folks in the driveway for sales.

I do allow select visits to frequent customers though.  But the basically have to have purchased from me plenty of times before and they usually are purchasing at least eggs when they come to visit.  I prearrange the visits on my terms only.


----------



## greybeard (May 4, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> I created my website and have had success with getting customers wanting to purchase chickens and eggs.  But, what I was not expecting is the number of people who contact me becasue they want to just come and look at my setup to see how I have my barns and chicken coops layed out, etc.  The first person, I said sure.  Spent 45 minutes showing him around.  He left and did not purchase anything.  Then before I knew, I had several more persons asking for the same thing.  I have had at least 3 other parties come and look around and purchase nothing.  I had a home-school mom contact me to bring her kids here as a field trip.  I said no.  I get at least one request a week.  Not only because of the time, but I don't really like a lot of people walking around my animals.  Bio-Security and all.  I had a female who lives in a near by city if she could come here every weekend to work / play with my animals.  I said no.
> 
> Am I being a jerk?


No, but in the future, another easy way out of that, might be to  just point them toward BYC forum.  It sounds like some of them are just interested in learning from your mistakes (if any) and successes and then starting their own business, thus cutting in on your marketshare, while avoiding the "learning curve" everyone else has to go thru.  

Now, having said that.....

This 'female' in the nearby city.........do ya think she can and would be capable and willing to make real homebaked biscuits?  Relocate? Use a pair of posthole diggers?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 4, 2012)

No you aren't being a jerk.  I had to tell a friend recently that she can't keep bringing her kids over to "play" with the animals (her kids are holy terrors).  They may be pets but I am not a petting zoo.  She understood (I think).    Complete strangers?  No way no how.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 4, 2012)

If I was buying an animal (not poultry really) then I would expect to see the flock, and I would be suspicious of anyone who wouldn't let me see the flock and where they're kept.  That said, I would not expect to just show people all around my place, especially if they aren't going to buy anything.  Poultry is a little different, IMO, and I usually just take people to the brooder if I'm selling chicks.  If I was selling animals and was that paranoid about diseases, I'd provide booties for everyone if they wanted to see my animals.  I don't blame you for not wanting to act as a petting zoo!


----------



## redtailgal (May 4, 2012)

greybeard said:
			
		

> This 'female' in the nearby city.........do ya think she can and would be capable and willing to make real homebaked biscuits?  Relocate? Use a pair of posthole diggers?


  That gave me a good giggle.  Biscuits and posthole diggers.........sounds like my life!  


Your right aggie, if someone is buying a critter from me, they do have the right to see the parents of that critter and how they are kept.  When I was raising my dobes, we had a strict "NO puppy visits" until after they were 4 weeks old.  I would let people see into the area that the pups were kept and where the stud was kept, but when they wanted to meet the parents, I brought the parents out to them........they didnt go into my kennel area, nor did they go into the whelping room of my house.

When and if I am ever able to sell goats, I'll take the same precaustions, no visitors until they are a month old, and then no one in the animal area......I'll bring the critters out to them.  I did have a few people that got huffy about not being allowed past the gate even though they had full view of the kennels.  But, I had 16 Dobermans, all in various stages of training for police work, drug work, etc...........They had to get over it.

ON a funny note, on occasion, I would have someone come to see my pups that I didnt really want to sell pups too.  I would make them wear booties and masks and wash their hands and........well you get the point.


----------



## Zephyr Farms (May 4, 2012)

We have the same problem here. Everyone thinks that just because we are a farm it means that you can stop by anytime and come look at the animals. We are starting to nip it in the bud though, explaining to people that we don't accept visitors.  Biosecurity is huge here, especially along the coast because of all of the seabirds.


----------



## GLENMAR (May 4, 2012)

What about charging $8-10 for a tour by appointment only.
After all, your time is valuable.
Tour $ can be deducted from a purchase.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 4, 2012)

I thought about that, but my wife is concerned about insurance costs.  Honestly, if someone comes here to look around, slips and falls, they can get a lawyer and sue us.  If we were to charge, we would need to get licensed and tell our insurance company.

Same could be said for someone coming to purchase chickens or eggs.


----------



## fair weather chicken (May 9, 2012)

when we sell pigs we let the buyer come to the fence and select the pigs they want. this area is the outside fence. double fenced to keep escapees contained. when your selling there are no TOURS, unless your in agri-tourism. jmho


----------



## Siouxqie (May 9, 2012)

I think you are totally within reason not giving tours to random people.  I live in an area that, over the last 20 years, has developed around us.  We went from a small, quiet farming community to a small town.  There is a high-density neighborhood along our back property line, and another one to our east side.  A few weeks ago, I actually had to chase a woman off my property.  She had come down my driveway (the dogs were locked up because I was expecting a contractor), opened not one, but two gates and was in my mini jack's enclosure trying to pet him.  The mare down the road is in heat, and the jack is acting crazy, he was bucking, and rearing.  Stupid-a$$ woman was lucky she didn't get hurt.  Another time, our AWESOME high-density neighbor caught someone from the development starting to toss their Rhodie prunings in with our goats. Our nice neighbor lady lost it on rhodie-woman, and called the police on her.  People keep wondering why I want to move so I live in the boondocks again, well stupid people are why.   I swear I wouldn't really do it, but I'd like to go  all crochety-old-farmer on these people and load my shotgun with rock salt.  Get a few butts full of that, and I think people will start getting the point.  I remember getting it with the rock-salt when I was a teenager stealing strawberries from the berry farm down the road.


----------



## 77Herford (May 9, 2012)

Siouxqie said:
			
		

> I think you are totally within reason not giving tours to random people.  I live in an area that, over the last 20 years, has developed around us.  We went from a small, quiet farming community to a small town.  There is a high-density neighborhood along our back property line, and another one to our east side.  A few weeks ago, I actually had to chase a woman off my property.  She had come down my driveway (the dogs were locked up because I was expecting a contractor), opened not one, but two gates and was in my mini jack's enclosure trying to pet him.  The mare down the road is in heat, and the jack is acting crazy, he was bucking, and rearing.  Stupid-a$$ woman was lucky she didn't get hurt.  Another time, our AWESOME high-density neighbor caught someone from the development starting to toss their Rhodie prunings in with our goats. Our nice neighbor lady lost it on rhodie-woman, and called the police on her.  People keep wondering why I want to move so I live in the boondocks again, well stupid people are why.   I swear I wouldn't really do it, but I'd like to go  all crochety-old-farmer on these people and load my shotgun with rock salt.  Get a few butts full of that, and I think people will start getting the point.  I remember getting it with the rock-salt when I was a teenager stealing strawberries from the berry farm down the road.


I agree with you Sioux.  So many just come out to get that tour and many act like they want to buy but then never call back or give some reason only to come and look a few months later at the new babies.
Unfortunately TBC giving a tour to sell your livestock is getting to be much more common than we may want and you really don't want the insurance pain, unless you really do get alot of people wanting tours.  Heck if I could make money with tours and selling my farm products on site, I would totally do that.
At my old place more and more people were moving in and doing similar things but even in my new place the town is slowly expanding.


----------



## BrownSheep (May 9, 2012)

We don't seem to have the same issues in the west those of you in the east do. All most everyone here is raised with animals or has ample opportunity to see them. I don't think you are wrong to deny them. Ive only had one person stop to see lambs. Our lambing area borders the road and they just stopped their car. I went out and offered to catch some for them. They said thanks and that was that. Biosecurity isn't a huge concern here either. But you are completely right to decline. One little injury and you could have major problems.


----------



## Siouxqie (May 9, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> We don't seem to have the same issues in the west those of you in the east do. All most everyone here is raised with animals or has ample opportunity to see them. I don't think you are wrong to deny them. Ive only had one person stop to see lambs. Our lambing area borders the road and they just stopped their car. I went out and offered to catch some for them. They said thanks and that was that. Biosecurity isn't a huge concern here either. But you are completely right to decline. One little injury and you could have major problems.


I live in Southwest Washington, near the Portland/Vancouver metro area.  I think I wouldn't have any problems if I hadn't ended up surrounded by neighborhoods.


----------



## BrownSheep (May 9, 2012)

Hey neighbor! I live in rural Idaho...well what part of Idaho isn't rural besides Boise, and even there are plenty of people with livestock. Sorry for the crazy neighbors. I wouldn't  feel any sympathy for that women who went in with your jack if she had gotten hurt. People have been known to steal lambs and piglets and calves around my area. I pity any body who enters a field with our ram. He has a handle only if you have to sort of attitude. I now that I think about him I could really understand not allowing people backtowards his pen.


----------



## Siouxqie (May 10, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Hey neighbor! I live in rural Idaho...well what part of Idaho isn't rural besides Boise, and even there are plenty of people with livestock. Sorry for the crazy neighbors. I wouldn't  feel any sympathy for that women who went in with your jack if she had gotten hurt. People have been known to steal lambs and piglets and calves around my area. I pity any body who enters a field with our ram. He has a handle only if you have to sort of attitude. I now that I think about him I could really understand not allowing people backtowards his pen.


We haven't had any issues with stealing, but we have two llamas, a male and female, and a great pyr who is almost 160 lbs.  She's a great LGD, she know who is and isn't allowed into the pasture.  It's only 3 acres, so she can keep a really good eye on things.  The part that frustrates me the most is we actually have "petting zoo days" during the summer.  I know a lot of people are curious about the critters (we also have parrots, a pet rabbit and a chinchilla), and I actually kind of enjoy letting people come visit... on MY terms.  It's the tresspassing, and thinking they can show up any time that really ticks me off.  The thing with the jack was the most extreme case, but it gets REALLY frustrating.  I think the woman thought that because he's small (around 31 inchs and roughly 200 lbs) that he is "safe."  What she found out is that even a 200 lb animal can be really dangerous if you don't know what you're doing.  That little guy has given me 2 broken toes, a NASTY bruised backside, and a broken finger, not to mention an occasional nip here and there.  I don't blame him though, it was handler error on my part because he's usually so well behaved that I let my guard down, and it's generally been when he's had to have shots, and reared unexpectedly.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 10, 2012)

Not a jerk at all!
   I learned the hard way!
   My Neighbors came over amongst others, and wanted to see the lambs and  what not. They failed to mention that at there place their cows and sheep had serious  " Virial Scours "! Sooooo, guess what, all, and I mean all, my lambs got! Yep, and I lost a some , much to my disappointment! I now always tell everyone, "No ", " Sorry"!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 10, 2012)

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> Not a jerk at all!
> I learned the hard way!
> My Neighbors came over amongst others, and wanted to see the lambs and  what not. They failed to mention that at there place their cows and sheep had serious  " Virial Scours "! Sooooo, guess what, all, and I mean all, my lambs got! Yep, and I lost a some , much to my disappointment! I now always tell everyone, "No ", " Sorry"!


Yeap - that is my greatest worry.


----------



## kstaven (May 14, 2012)

I want a neon sign that says "This is a farm NOT A PETTING ZOO!" We have come home to find the gates open and people parked in the driveway with their kids chasing animals all over the place.


----------



## Stacykins (May 14, 2012)

kstaven said:
			
		

> I want a neon sign that says "This is a farm NOT A PETTING ZOO!" We have come home to find the gates open and people parked in the driveway with their kids chasing animals all over the place.


What the heck? How can those parents think it is alright to trespass on your property, then let their kids harass the animals? That is pretty disturbing behavior.


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 14, 2012)

Stacykins said:
			
		

> kstaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Remuda1 (May 14, 2012)

I have a new egg customer.  She texted the other day (to set up a time to meet to pick up eggs for the first time) and during the conversation she asked if we had any other animals and that her kids would love to come out and see them.  Well, you don't want to blow off a new customer so I blamed it on my husband, LOL!  I told her that he was concerned about bio-security and theft so he was adamant that we not open our place to the public.  She was perfectly fine with it and ended up buying more eggs than she had originally told me.  

She turned out to be a perfectly lovely person, BUT we run a contracting business out of our home and ya know, I'm just not comfortable inviting strangers over to case the joint!  Not all of them will be lovely people......


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (May 14, 2012)

I meet people places for hatching eggs, and take 10,000 pics for the goat people. If they want to come and see the kids, I'll bring them out to the driveway and we'll do a bleach spray onto their shoes. I don't need anyone's shoes tracking disease into my farm. No way, no how.

You never know what people could be carrying on them. It's just not worth the risk. Plus, I've heard of animals being stolen after visitors came, so that's another reason why you shouldn't let people see your set up.


----------



## BrownSheep (May 14, 2012)

kstaven said:
			
		

> I want a neon sign that says "This is a farm NOT A PETTING ZOO!" We have come home to find the gates open and people parked in the driveway with their kids chasing animals all over the place.


If that happened here there's a GOOD chance those kids could could have been hurt or even killed if my rams were in the pen. I am amazed how many people lack common sense when it come to animals.


----------



## Southdown (May 19, 2012)

I too am annoyed by this problem.  We are an orchard and we sell products off the farm.  I just want to make my sale and be done.  I really don't like having people being nosy and looking around my property.  My animals are familiar with me and they don't do well with strangers and kids coming around (they get all spooked and stressed).  I just prefer to be more of a private person.  I always think to myself, would I go over to your house and just walk around or go into your house and open up your fridge without asking?  Because people think they can pick apples off our trees and eat them for free.  Or they steal them off the road.  Just because I have more land doesn't mean you can take from me or bring your kids out for entertainment.  My time is very limited and tours should not be free.  And yes, the whole insurance issue.  I don't want someone getting hurt and sueing us.  People also think we are "pick your own" orchard.  Umm, no, that would cost a lot more for insurance and so not worth it!  I think it is rude of them to come to your place, spend your time, and then not buy anything.  We've had that or else they spend $3 and you've just spent an hour with them.  Yes, I am venting but I can soooo relate to this.


----------



## cluckfan (May 19, 2012)

My neighbor thinks I run a petting zoo.  When my mini mare delivered her foal, a string of uninvited guests showed up in my barn.  We finally set up baby monitors and low and behold we found out this was happening when we were not out at the barn.  I thought that I had dropped enough hints and also posted signs. It appeared to stop for several months, then  I was weed eating and looked up to see my neighbor with adults and children in tow visiting my new goats.  Seems that I will just have to stop being a nice neigbor and put my foot down.  She has lifted children over the fence into a paddock with a young mini horse and seems to feel like its ok to come over anytime and visit.  I never encouraged it in the least. Some people have nerve!


----------



## Roll farms (May 19, 2012)

Yesterday a lady brought a kid w/ her that  I had told her NOT to bring back 2 yrs ago b/c he poked through our fence w/ a stick at our barking LGD.

(Yes.  Tried aggravating the already upset dog, even more....said he wanted to see if it could bite the stick in half.....grrrr....)

I thought, "OK, he's two years older, maybe he's matured."

HAHAHAHA

I told her he had to wait in her car after A) I caught him feeding a leaf to a bred rabbit....turned out to be harmless, but what if he'd grabbed the wrong 'green thing' to feed her? and B) after he kept repeatedly stepping over me (after I asked him to stop) while I was trying to disbud a goat.  I literally grabbed his leg, told him to STOP and said, "He has to go to the car.  NOW."  We finished, she paid, and left in a hurry.

I doubt she comes back and that's fine 'n dandy w/ me.

If people and / or their kids are rude here, they get told not to come back.  I don't need the business that bad.


----------



## redtailgal (May 19, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Yesterday a lady brought a kid w/ her that  I had told her NOT to bring back 2 yrs ago b/c he poked through our fence w/ a stick at our barking LGD.
> 
> (Yes.  Tried aggravating the already upset dog, even more....said he wanted to see if it could bite the stick in half.....grrrr....)
> 
> ...


here here..........well said!


----------



## cluckfan (May 20, 2012)

You have more Patience that I would ever have.  I love kids but out side people just don't understand that there are boundaries when it come to your farm and animals.  I have had a lady show up to look at a mare only to over stay her visit by two plus hours.  She is a dog groomer and offered to shave one of my minis that really need it.  I agreed to that and at least got something out of her.  I watched her closely and she did a good job.  She paid for her visit by shaving the colt for me.  Of course this was after she had to visit my mares out in the pasture and offer them treats.  Well lucky for me she never showed up again.  I dont know why I allowed her to talk me into such a long visit.  she came to look at a mare for sale only to tell me that her husband would never let her buy one!


----------



## Southdown (May 20, 2012)

Safety is certainly another issue because children don't know to stay out of pens with rams (and neither do their parents)!  Sometimes kids like to aggravate the animals (as with your LGD dog story) and I'm assuming it's because they never grew up on a farm and were never taught.  I'm not sure.  

cluckfan:  I would be so mad if people were coming over without asking first, especially when I'm not home.  I would definitely speak to them about it.  Like I mentioned before, I would never go over to someone else's house who lives in town and just go into their house/yard and do whatever.  Why is it that if you live in the country, people think they can come onto your property?  If I did that in town, I'd probably have the cops called on me.  Geesh.


----------



## elevan (May 20, 2012)

Southdown said:
			
		

> cluckfan:  I would be so mad if people were coming over without asking first, especially when I'm not home.  I would definitely speak to them about it.  Like I mentioned before, I would never go over to someone else's house who lives in town and just go into their house/yard and do whatever.  Why is it that if you live in the country, people think they can come onto your property?  If I did that in town, I'd probably have the cops called on me.  Geesh.


I agree.  I would give one final warning about it and their next warning would come from the sheriff explaining what criminal trespass means.


----------



## Siouxqie (May 20, 2012)

I just had another "cute" one this last weekend.  I was out, came home to find some lady had come up onto my porch (which is gated on both sides because it leads to the yard), and through the gate on the OTHER side.  Both gates were open, and she was letting her dog chase my animals.  (I have my mini donkey, goats, and llamas free-roaming between the pasture and yard when we are not home).  I didn't say a word to her, just padlocked the gate on the deck, and called the cops.  

The officer explained to her that in Washington, a dog harassing livestock can be euthanized at the farmers request.  He told her the next time she tresspassed on my property, she could be charged with breaking and enteringbeccause she went through a latched gate into our yard, and got into our barn.  

I let the cop take her dog to the humane society for a 3 day hold.  It'll cost her 90 bucks to pick her dog up.  I didn't want him put down, it's not his fault his owner is a stupid, tresspassing (insert nasty name of your choice).  I think this will be the end of it with her though.  The officer also had me go through all my tack and supplies to make sure nothing was stolen, and check over all my animals to make sure none were hurt.  It was nice to watch her sit in the back of the car for an hour and a half, while I took my time. Everyone was fine, but I REALLY wanted to smack her.  I'm thinking I need to buy one of those signs that reads, "Due to increased ammunition prices, no warning shot will be fired."  

Truth be told, I think part of it is that I don't look like a "farmer."  I have tattoos, piercings, and a mohawk, so I guess people think it's ok to just ignore my rights and not be respectful of my property and animals.


----------



## Southdown (May 20, 2012)

I think you did the right thing by calling the cops.  I wonder what the laws are in MN.  We have our neighbor's two black labs that they do not fence in or tie up and they have come over to our property a few times.  Although we have an electric fence, the dogs can easily fit through our gates because our gates don't line up tight to the wooden posts.  No one has ever been hurt, but I don't want to lose any sheep or chickens either.  I could be mean and let my Great Dane out, then their little labs would be toast.  However, I would not want to be inhumane like that either, but then again, losing my sheep would piss me off.  I drove over to their house one day and told them their dogs were in our yard and to come get them.  She was so nonchalant about it and told me to just tell them to go home.  Ok lady, I already tried getting them to leave.  It's not like saying "go home" to them is working.  She was too lazy to come and get them so she just walked down the road 1/3 of the way and called them.  What a joke.  Husband thinks that if they are on our property near our livestock that we have the right to shoot the dogs.  I wouldn't want to be that jerk of a neighbor though.


----------



## swiss.susan (May 20, 2012)

I agree, if I were buying out of a herd or flock I would fully expect to see the whole herd or flock. I need to see overall health, look for any signs of CL or CAE.   I ALWAYS bring the surgical booties when at another farm because i don't want to run the risk of bringing something home.  If i am still not allowed to see the barn area I will leave, assuming they have something to hide.  But to just come out and observe?  No way.  you aren't being a jerk at all. When prospective buyers come, they are met in the driveway and given thier very own booties   I have never had anyone offended refuse to wear them.


----------



## cluckfan (May 20, 2012)

Southdown & Elevan

Yep, sounds like a plan.  I have been trying to go out of my way to be nice since we wil be living here for a long time and so will they.  She has cattle, think that she would know better!


----------



## Southdown (May 20, 2012)

What are the booties for?  You can transmit diseases on the feet?  If so, what diseases specifically?  Sorry, but I am new to this idea, so I need to learn.


----------



## elevan (May 20, 2012)

Southdown said:
			
		

> What are the booties for?  You can transmit diseases on the feet?  If so, what diseases specifically?  Sorry, but I am new to this idea, so I need to learn.


A lot of illness / parasites can be tracked back and forth on the soil that collects on the bottom of your shoes.  The booties are for that reason.

When I did a field day with our state's extension office at a local farm when we handled the sheep we had to wear paper coveralls and booties along with rubber gloves in order to protect the farm's sheep from things that we may have brought to their farm on our shoes / clothes / hands.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 20, 2012)

Well, we have never had problems with that 'cause all we have is chickens, and all our neighbors are sweet. The ONLY thing that has happened, is this 3 year old kid ran away from his dad to our house (we live like, 7 yards from them? Just a little woods seperating up but its a real short walk, you can see there house) because he had seen the chickens before and LOVED them. Not a big deal, just picked the kid up and walked him home, no biggie  But we're getting 2 lambs soon, and the dogs in our neighbor hood (we do it even) just run around. Theres never any fights, and none of the dogs bother our chickens, but I'm getting worried they will bother out lambs. I don't mind tho cause all the dogs are A) Friendly, B) run off if we try and get them or C) Don't care. That and the lambs will be fenced in, but I may have to tell the neighbors and possibly intoduce the lambs to each dog to see whose the problem, but still, theres like 4 dogs in our neighbor hood, 6 if you include ours.


----------



## Southdown (May 21, 2012)

Sorry I sidetracked the topic.  

Don't you hate it when people show up to hang out or walk around your farm without calling first?  It's usually when you're in the middle of doing something or eating lunch.


----------

